# show jumping (horse), foxhound, draft horse pics



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Our State Fair was this week, and on the second Saturady night there is always Grand Prix show jumping. It's the big event of the week and we always go up to watch.

Before the show jumping they had an exhibition - 6 horse hitch, a team of Belgians. They had won the 6 horse hitch class the night before. They are always so beautifully turned out and they take a few laps around the ring with the jumps set up. I don't know how they manage to avoid them all!




















Next was the Jr/Amateur show jumping class. The course was similar to the Grand Prix one. 

This one wasn't intentional but I LOVE how it came out, how everything but the horse and rider is blurry










One girl's horse refused a jump, and she went flying over the top. She was on the ground for quite a while with EMT's checking her out. It turned out that she dislocated her shoulder and they took her to the hospital.
She had already qualified for the jumpoff with her first horse.
Near the end of the qualifying round the announcer let us know that her mother was riding in the same class, and that she wanted to go to the hospital with her daughter, but her daughter told her to stay and finish. We come to find out, there is a rule in the USET rulebook that if a rider is injured in the Jr/Amateur class, a family member can ride their horse in their place.
Her mom rode her horse in the jump off - she went clean and was very fast. We were all hoping she'd win. Her mom rode her own horse in the jump off and did well also, I think she had 1 jump down. But then someone else beat their time







It was a young guy, and at the end of the class the announcer told us that he was only 13 years old. He must be an incredible rider!
The mom and daughter team took 2nd and 3rd? or 4th. The mom wasn't present for ribbons, I think she'd left to go to the hospital, but someone led the horses in and collected their ribbons. Lou Dobbs was the sponsor and was there with his family to give out ribbons.

After the first showjumping class there was another exhibition, this time it was a pack of 21 foxhounds. The houndmaster took them for a few laps around the ring - the dogs all took turns peeing and pooping on the jumps







They invited all the kids watching to come down and meet the hounds, and brought all the kids into the ring.










Next was the $50,000 grand prix. McClain ward was there (olympic gold medalist) with Sapphire and several other big names. It's always very exciting to watch!




























Here is a link to a photobucket album with the rest of my pics.
http://s151.photobucket.com/albums/s129/phgsd13/grand%20prix/
I did the best I could with pictures. Most aren't so great







It was getting dark, and the arena lights didn't seem to mix well with my camera. So sorry for any poor quality pics. There are a few good ones! Most are either blurry or the lighting is bad. There are some bloopers...refusals, bars coming down, etc.

Enjoy!


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow, I've never been to a horse event but I'm sure that'd be fun to watch!

The draft horses








Everyone else looks great too! Great pictures!


----------



## Quirinus (Dec 13, 2008)

I love watching people drive teams - so impressive!

I love all the pictures - thank you for sharing - would have loved to be there! I have always loved watching jumping (okay - I love watching anything horse!).


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Wonderful pics! I love watching show jumping


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I LOVE horses, and especially drafts! Thanks for these awesome pictures! Loved the narration too, explaining what was going on.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Did you come up to Augusta???
I soooo wanted to go watch but I had to work. Maybe next year. The fair isn't too far from me.
My brother's gf won second place with her cookies!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I like the pic of the troopers!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Yep it was up in Augusta. I live pretty close to there too. We have a box seat at the horse show so we get a good view!

I used to show up there when I had horses. It's sort of bittersweet going there now since I don't have a horse anymore








But here are 2 of me and my horses from years ago!


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

I do jumping on my horse and we have a few of those Show Jumping events but definatley not with Mclain ward. Amazing pix.


----------

